# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Apple Hardware Users > [all variants] ath9k

## cyberdork33

Newly release ath9k drivers for Atheros 802.11n cards.
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item&px=NjYyMw

Anyone with a MacBookPro2,1 or MacBookPro3,1 want to test?

----------


## Chilly_Willy

I'm waiting for the Access Point support in the new ath9k drivers. I want to use my WMP300N (AR5416) in my Linux router.

----------


## volanin

*This is OLD and OBSOLETE. Please don't use it!*

Answering requests, I have created a shell script that will compile the ath9k wireless driver for your kernel. You might be using any official ubuntu kernel (including kubuntu, xubuntu and ubuntu-studio), or a kernel that you compiled from source. This script will generate a custom deb package just for you!

To use it, just extract the script from the tar.gz attached.
Then run:



```
$ bash compat-wireless-ath9k-20080916.sh
```

If you have compiled your own kernel from source, just run it like this:



```
$ bash compat-wireless-ath9k-20080916.sh --custom
```

The script will generate a shiny new deb package for you!
Please, try it and report any bugs to me here!
 :Smile: 

----

*Warning 1:* This is still an experimental driver and might have some problems.
*Warning 2:* You don't need this if you are using Intrepid Ibex Alpha. It's already included there!

----

*Current Version:*
compat-wireless-ath9k-20080916.tar.gz (Hosted at Rapidshare)

*Old Versions:*
compat-wireless-ath9k-20080907.tar.gz (Hosted at Rapidshare)
compat-wireless-ath9k-20080806.tar.gz (Hosted at Rapidshare)

----------


## cyberdork33

> It is not so trivial to test this driver yet. The source code only applies
> against the wireless-testing kernel tree, and cannot be applied cleanly
> against any version of the vanilla kernel.
> 
> Since it's too late to be part of 2.6.26, we will probably only see it on
> 2.6.27 or even 2.6.28, which means that it will not be available for
> Intrepid as well...
> 
> Unless the Ubuntu Kernel Team manages to backport it, of course!


well darn. Maybe we will need to package the wireless-testing modules and the ath9k together...  :Smile:

----------


## volanin

*#####################################
OUTDATED!!!
Check the new instructions here!
#####################################*




> well darn. Maybe we will need to package the wireless-testing modules and the ath9k together...


Well, I took your advice to heart and did just that!
But I must say... it was hard, I mean... very damn HARD!
Next time I shall think twice before following your suggestions!
 :Smile: 

Well, here it is!
This is the just released ath9k driver backported to the Ubuntu kernel.
I have been using it for a few hours now, and it works pretty well!


*How to install:*

*1.* You can either download the correct package (i386 or amd64) linked at the end of this post and install it directly... or you can download it via the mactel PPA (for mac-users only), so it'll always be up-to-date!

To download it via the mactel PPA, just add the following line to your file */etc/apt/sources.list*:



```
deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mactel-support/ubuntu hardy main
```

And then execute this in the command line:



```
$ sudo aptitude update
$ sudo aptitude install compat-wireless-ath9k-generic
```

*2.* After installing it, add the following line to the end of your */etc/modules*:
This will automatically load the driver everytime you boot your computer!


```
ath9k
```

*3.* Restart and enjoy your wireless connection!
Remember to disable ndiswrapper temporarily if you use it.


*Caveats:*

*A-* Due to limitations in PPA, this driver could only be compiled to the kernel currently in the *main* repository (2.6.24-19-generic). If you enabled the *proposed* repository, you should be using kernel 2.6.24-21-generic, and this driver will not install. You may opt to downgrade your kernel though! (Updated! Read the end of the post.)

*B-* Since the Ubuntu kernel 2.6.24-19-generic was not compiled with the CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE option, the 802.11n mode will not work. But you will have full 802.11g support. This has already been fixed in the kernel 2.6.24-21-generic, so it's just a matter of time until it hits the *main* repository. (Updated! Read the end of the post.)

*C-* This driver will report a lower signal strength then the ndiswrapper driver. I believe this is purely cosmetic though, since I have no problems connecting to my network from afar.

*D-* Since this is still an experimental driver, trying to unload it will panic your kernel and hardlock your computer. Normally, you don't have to worry about that since the driver is never unloaded in normal use.


*Final comments:*

This is it!
A pure linux driver to all of us who have Macbooks with Atheros cards!
If you find any problems with the installation of the driver, please report it to me here so that I can fix the packages.

Also, I have included ONLY the ath9k driver. If there is any interest in extra drivers that could be provided by the compat-wireless source _(eg. ath5k, iwl3945, iwl4965)_, just ask politely and I might add them as well!

Enjoy!
 :Smile: 


*Direct Downloads:*

compat-wireless-ath9k-2.6.24-19-generic_20080806-mactel1_i386.deb
compat-wireless-ath9k-2.6.24-19-generic_20080806-mactel1_amd64.deb


*### Update ###*

Although I can't use the PPA auto-build system to create a driver for the kernel 2.6.24-21-generic, I managed to build it locally on my machine! It means that, if you use this newest kernel version, now you have full 802.11n support! *(for i386 only)*

Since I cannot host it at the PPA repository, and since the file is larger than the allowed attachment size, you will have to download it from Rapidshare. I hope you don't mind!
 :Smile: 

compat-wireless-ath9k-2.6.24-21-generic_20080806-mactel1_i386.deb (Hosted at Rapidshare) 
compat-wireless-ath9k-2.6.24-20-generic_20080806-mactel1_i386.deb (Hosted at Rapidshare)


*### Update 2 ###*

Answering requests, I have created a shell script that will compile the ath9k wireless driver for the kernel you are using right now. It might be any of the Ubuntu kernels, or even a custom kernel: this script will generate a custom deb package for you.

To use it, just extract the script from the tar.gz attached.
If you have an *Ubuntu kernel*, just run:



```
$ bash compat-wireless-ath9k-20080806.sh
```

If you have a *custom kernel*, you must edit the script before running it, to remove the Ubuntu-specific kernel dependencies. Just open the extracted script in any text editor and change both lines:



```
PACKAGE_DEPENDENCIES="linux-image-`uname -r`"

BUILD_DEPENDENCIES=(build-essential module-init-tools linux-headers-`uname -r`)
```

To:



```
PACKAGE_DEPENDENCIES=""

BUILD_DEPENDENCIES=(build-essential module-init-tools)
```

And then run it!
The script will generate a shiny new deb package for you!
Please, try it and report any bugs to me here!
 :Smile: 

compat-wireless-ath9k-20080806.tar.gz (Hosted at Rapidshare)

----------


## brambles

Works like a charm here! I downloaded wireless-testin earlier but you've saved a TON of hassle.

Many, many thanks!

But yes you are correct in that I can only see about half of the networks in the area so it may be a bit weaker than madwifi previously.

..Oh and it loaded automatically without needin to alter /etc/modules

Now need to try with 80211n   :Smile: 

Cheers

Mark

----------


## pilotbo

Hey Volanin-
_Complete_ Ubuntu/Linux n00b here. I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 LTS and im frustrated that I cant get my atheros card to work (AR5418 ). 
I know very basic terminal commands but I can follow directions well.
I downloaded the 
compat-wireless-ath9k-2.6.24-20-generic_20080806-mactel1_i386.deb 
and double clicked it, got a status message that said something about the kernel not being correct. Do I need to install or download anything besides that file? Any help appreciated.

----------


## volanin

*#####################################
OUTDATED!!!
Check the new instructions here!
#####################################*

No problem there pilotbo!
To check your kernel version quickly, just type this in the command line:



```
$ uname -r
```

If you just installed Ubuntu 8.04, *and updated it completely*, you probably have kernel 2.6.24-19-generic,
because the kernel 2.6.24-20-generic is NOT installed by default.
So I recommend you download this file instead:

compat-wireless-ath9k-2.6.24-19-generic_20080806-mactel1_i386.deb

Good luck!
 :Smile:

----------


## cyberdork33

> Well, I took your advice to heart and did just that!
> But I must say... it was hard, I mean... very damn HARD!
> Next time I shall think twice before following your suggestions!


Wow, I was really making the suggestion kinda tongue-in-cheek since I figure that you would have to backport a large portion of the kernel code... This is really awesome though!

I made a linking post in Networking & Wireless since I figured there might be some non Apple users that could enjoy this:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=883731

P.S. Volanin, you might want to add a note to your post to reiterate that the PPA is only for Mac users.

----------


## tomrshl

I have been using the MadWifi wireless driver for my Macbook Pro, is ath9k a replacement for this? I don't quite understand, is it just for specific atheros hardware, or their whole range?
I think my MBP model is second generation, its one with NVIDIA graphics.

----------


## Mgiacchetti

> Answering requests, I have created a shell script that will 
> *Warning 2:* You don't need this if you are using Intrepid Ibex Alpha. It's already included there!


Interesting phenomena, because considering "it's already in there" it still fails to work correctly...  I am having a problem with it transmitting.  


ASUS M70VM-X1  with the Atheros AR928x  chipset and bluetooth

I am wondering why this isnt working

uname -a


```
Linux ubuntu 2.6.27-3-generic #1 SMP Wed Sep 10 16:02:00 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
```

lspci -nn


```
Network controller [0280]: Atheros Communications Inc. Device [168c:002a] (rev 01)
```

ifconfig


```
wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:af:dd:7c:c9  
          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-15-AF-DD-7C-C9-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

iwconfig


```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:""  
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   
          Tx-Power=27 dBm   
          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

dmesg |grep wlan0


```
[   55.857897] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
```

 dmesg |grep Atheros


```

[   41.906100] phy0: Atheros 9280: mem=0xf8be0000, irq=17
```

----------


## TDragon

> Interesting phenomena, because considering "it's already in there" it still fails to work correctly... I am having a problem with it transmitting.[/code]


 
That's interesting you said that too because that was one of the specific reasons I jumped to Intrepid early. The card is detected and shows up on the list, but when I attempt to connect w/ static settings in the latest wicd, it will just sit in the authentication stage and eventually fail (using wext). Using other wpa drivers, it may connect, but will show 0% signal.

So, once again, I'm back to using a wired connection through a wireless bridge (my print server).


I would suggest try asking around in the Intrepid forums on this site.

----------


## Mgiacchetti

> That's interesting you said that too because that was one of the specific reasons I jumped to Intrepid early. The card is detected and shows up on the list, but when I attempt to connect w/ static settings in the latest wicd, it will just sit in the authentication stage and eventually fail (using wext). Using other wpa drivers, it may connect, but will show 0% signal.
> 
> So, once again, I'm back to using a wired connection through a wireless bridge (my print server).
> 
> 
> I would suggest try asking around in the Intrepid forums on this site.


Yep that's where I'm at as well...  i just threw my post from here in here to try get more exposure, maybe someone will find a fix

----------


## Mgiacchetti

****FIXED****
Thread should be updated in post #3 to show that if you have an ASUS laptop you may need (on a clean install) to do the following in terminal:



```
sudo su
enter password
echo 1 > /sys/devices/platforms/asus-laptop/wlan
```

as this file is set to 0 which means that the wlan is off...

the following files in the same folder can also be edited:


```
bluetooth  - turns bluetooth on or off
ls_switch   - turns Light Sensor on or off
```

----------


## purxaoc

I'm having some problems with my Macbook.

Your script turns up this -


iwconfig =


```
brendan@macbook:~/Desktop/rdm$ iwconfig
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

brendan@macbook:~/Desktop/rdm$ ifconfig
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:f2:32:b1:88  
          inet addr:192.168.1.65  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::217:f2ff:fe32:b188/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:20022 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:11850 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:17980882 (17.1 MB)  TX bytes:1509234 (1.4 MB)
          Interrupt:16 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:1892 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:1892 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:94600 (92.3 KB)  TX bytes:94600 (92.3 KB)
```

sudo modprobe ath9k


```
FATAL: Error inserting ath9k (/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath9k/ath9k.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

uname -a


```
Linux macbook 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 17:53:40 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
```

lspci -nm


```
01:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller [11ab:4362] (rev 22)
02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5418 802.11abgn Wireless PCI Express Adapter [168c:0024] (rev 01)
```



What am I doing wrong?

This worked once.. is the module already installed just not loading for some reason?  I'm lost.

----------


## volanin

Do this:



```
sudo aptitude remove compat-wireless-ath9k-2.6.24-19-generic
```

And then install the script generated DEB normally.
There are conflicting files in these two packages, and the previous one is not being automatically removed. Just remove it manually as mentioned above and you are ready to go!
 :Smile:

----------


## xerosis

I'm running Intrepid and it's working without any manual intervention for me. One problem though, it seems to stop working every so often, usually about 20 minutes or so. Reconnecting fixes it. Has anyone else seen this?

----------


## Mgiacchetti

> I'm running Intrepid and it's working without any manual intervention for me. One problem though, it seems to stop working every so often, usually about 20 minutes or so. Reconnecting fixes it. Has anyone else seen this?


actually the problem i am experiencing now is the horribly slow transmit and receive speed....

My connection will go from 28% to 115% and all the while, i cannot connect to any website without it taking 5-10 minutes to load.  refresh multiple times does no help..

ive went from right next to the router to across the building, and nothing helps.  Is there any way to fix this?

----------


## Mgiacchetti

Just for knowledge, im not on a mac, its an asus m70vm-x1 just so you all know.

----------


## kjano

in my case ath9k-20080916 does not work, while the older version ath9k-20080907 works without any problems. i have updated from the original version of ath9k-20080806 (which had problems with weak signal APs). thanks again, volanin!

----------


## kosumi68

This might be of interest: http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/9/26/321

----------


## el-Raza

Had some problems with compat-wireless-ath9k-20080907.sh and compat-wireless-ath9k-20080916.sh (could not connect to networks), so I went back to compat-wireless-ath9k-20080806.sh. This version still had a small bug in iwl-led.c, so I took the patch from http://fixunix.com/kernel/510842-git-networking.html (search for led_type_str) and put it in compat-wireless-ath9k-20080907.sh.

My modified script can be found at http://apollo.spacelabs.nl/~admar/tr...9k-20080806.sh

After building, disable network-manager (/etc/init.d/network-manager stop), unload ath9k and other modules (modprobe -r ath9k; modprobe -r cfg80211; modprobe -r mac80211), purge old version (dpkg --purge compat-wireless-ath9k), install new version, modprobe ath9k, and start network manager (/etc/init.d/network-manager start).

With that, I can connect to encrypted and unencrypted networks.

----------


## pschulam

Hi All,

I just finished running compat-wireless-ath9k-20080916.sh. It successfully build the .deb package and I executed that. My wireless card seems to be working (it recognizes the closest wireless networks and reads their signal strength) but when I attempt to connect the first black dot goes to green and then it times out. There is no error message, it just stops and the network sign says it is not connected. 

When I run iwconfig in the console I get this:

lo       no wireless extensions.

etho0    no wireless extensions.

wmaster0 no wireless extensions.

Does this mean that my wireless card is still not being recognized? Thank you very much for any help.

Best,
Peter

----------


## el-Raza

I had the same problems with that version. Therefore, I went back to compat-wireless-ath9k-20080806.sh.

On Debian testing, the script fails to build due to a small bug in iwl-led.c; bug is fixed in later versions. I backported the fix, and compat-wireless-ath9k-20080806.sh from http://apollo.spacelabs.nl/~admar/tr...9k-20080806.sh should build without any problems.

This version still works best for me.

HTH

----------


## monts

> I'm running Intrepid and it's working without any manual intervention for me. One problem though, it seems to stop working every so often, usually about 20 minutes or so. Reconnecting fixes it. Has anyone else seen this?


I have the same problem, runs fine although with low signal strength and then just stops working, it all appears to still be working but there's no route to host. I have to reconnect it. 

Using wicd on intrepid beta on a Q6600 G35 intel based system with a d-link dwa 556 pci-e card

----------


## xerosis

> I have the same problem, runs fine although with low signal strength and then just stops working, it all appears to still be working but there's no route to host. I have to reconnect it. 
> 
> Using wicd on intrepid beta on a Q6600 G35 intel based system with a d-link dwa 556 pci-e card


The bug report is here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/259157

----------


## monts

> The bug report is here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/259157


I'm hoping that the new -5 kernel fixes things. Will have look into it later. Too busy watching a Topgear episode at the moment.

----------


## Zealousy

I've just installed the Ubuntu 8.10 beta on my Asus m50 laptop (which uses the ath9k driver).  The Live session seems to load everything correctly and I have wireless functionality.  On the installed copy, it seems to detect correctly, but just isn't showing any networks.

Can anyone provide some insight to this?  I'll be posting back with lspci/ifconfig outputs shortly.

----------


## A.T.H.K

Would it be possible for one of you to upload the .DEB file i don't have the net at home only at work .... and i can't bring in my laptop now can i ...

----------


## a0u

> ****FIXED****
> Thread should be updated in post #3 to show that if you have an ASUS laptop you may need (on a clean install) to do the following in terminal:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo su
> enter password
> echo 1 > /sys/devices/platforms/asus-laptop/wlan
> ```


The fix works for the ASUS F6A-A1 laptop model, which uses the AR5418 chipset.  Most major networks can be detected; signal strength is not excellent but fairly adequate (Windows doesn't do much better).  However, only the 20080907 version of ath9k is able to successfully connect to a network - with other versions, connection strength remains at 0%.

Not to be pendantic, but the command actually has a typo...it should be:


```
echo 1 > /sys/devices/platform/asus-laptop/wlan
```

----------


## a0u

> Would it be possible for one of you to upload the .DEB file i don't have the net at home only at work .... and i can't bring in my laptop now can i ...


If you can't/don't want to compile it yourself using volanin's script, someone else with the same kernel version and processor architecture might be able to compile and upload a copy for you.

For that, you need to give a little more detail as to what you want, such as your desired ath9k version (e.g., 20080916 is the latest at this time).  Be sure to post the ouput of:


```
uname -rm
```

----------


## joonyah

General Question: Does ath9k work better with the latest stable 2.6.26.5 or is it best to stick with the latest tested kernel for Ubuntu Hardy? 

I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 64bit with the 2.6.24-19-generic kernel. My wireless chipset is  AR5418 802.11abgn [168c:0024] (rev 01). Laptop is a MacBook2,1.

Thanks...

----------


## A.T.H.K

For that, you need to give a little more detail as to what you want, such as your desired ath9k version (e.g., 20080916 is the latest at this time).  Be sure to post the ouput of:


```
uname -rm
```

[/QUOTE]


.. which i can't really do at the moment my wireless is

Atheros AR5009 and the vendor is hp 168C:002A

http://www.linlap.com/wiki/HP+Pavilion+dv5z

Ubuntu kernel 8.04 64-bit at the moment but will be trying out 8.10 BETA to see if this will fix my problem.

I will try that script first though and report back.

----------


## A.T.H.K

Ok so i have install ubuntu 8.10 BETA and it is now working.

----------


## gurensan

I have a Toshiba P205D-S7479. Wireless is the Atheros 5418.

20080907 works and works FAST but will drop connections after a few minutes... I'm on borrowed time as I type this  :Smile:  <correction.. this is a copy/paste, it dropped me while typing this>.

20080806 is ssslllooowwww, but... it will stay connected.

20080916 won't connect at all.

Ubuntu 8.04, I used the .deb generator scripts (all 3).

FYI. If you need any info, say so and I'll be glad to give it.

-G

----------


## souled

I was able to compile and install the deb, but where do I configure the wireless card? Last time I did this, the network monitor applet was replaced with one for the wireless. However, I reinstalled Ubuntu, and the network applet only configures the eht0 port.

When I type in iwconfig, I get 


```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:""  
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   
          Tx-Power=23 dBm   
          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

This means my wireless card is detected, and it looks like it's working, but how do I configure and connect to an access point?

Thanks

Edit: I went into the Network settings, and I disabled roaming mode for the wireless and connected to my signal. This is fine, but how can I get the network applet for the panel that lists the WAPs in my range?

----------


## gurensan

/me chuckles a bit.

By using roaming mode!

In all seriousness, I leave mine on. I didn't set any preferred networks beyond:

sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "My Network"

It's working well beyond the occasional drop mentioned in my post above.

----------


## sojyujai

Hi, I'd like to get 802.11n working and give ath9K at try but can somebody clear something up for me first?  I've read through this full thread and seen similar questions asked but not answered...

I'm running Ubuntu Hardy with the 2.6.24-19-generic i686 kernel and I have a D-Link dwa-556 card ( AR5418 )

I know I can use volanins scripts from post#3 to compile ath9K on my kernel but then in post#5 volanin mentions:




> *B-* Since the Ubuntu kernel 2.6.24-19-generic was not compiled with the CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE option, the 802.11n mode will not work. But you will have full 802.11g support. This has already been fixed in the kernel 2.6.24-21-generic, so it's just a matter of time until it hits the *main* repository. (Updated! Read the end of the post.)


So if I want to get 802.11n do I have to upgrade my kernel first?  Or will volanins updated scripts allow me to use 802.11n with my -19 kernel?

If I do need to update my kernel is there any recommendation about which one to use?

Thanks.

----------


## volanin

> So if I want to get 802.11n do I have to upgrade my kernel first?  Or will volanins updated scripts allow me to use 802.11n with my -19 kernel?
> 
> If I do need to update my kernel is there any recommendation about which one to use?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes!

Unfortunatelly, the hardy -19 kernel does not include the necessary parts to
enable 802.11n function in the ath9k. If you really want to use this ability,
you have two easy options:

1. Use intrepid, which already includes the ath9k apropriately.
(The final version will be out in the end of this month).

2. Enable the hardy-proposed repository, which will automatically
upgrade your kernel (and some other packages in your system).

Be aware though that some people say that hardy-proposed is
a little more unstable... but I have been using it with no
problems at all.

Enjoy!
 :Smile:

----------


## sojyujai

Thanks for the reply, that clears up all my confusion  :Smile: 

Unfortunately I'm sure updating my kernel is going to break some other self-compiled kernel modules I'm running, but 802.11n will be worth it so I'll suffer through recompiling those other modules as well.

I've already experienced some pain with Intrepid beta. I think what I'll do is use Hardy-proposed to update just the kernel and restricted-modules (and any other dependencies) - but not all the -proposed packages.

----------


## sunshin3

Hi,

I've got Pavilion dv5 and everything worked fine until today when kernel upgraded to 2.6.24-21-generic x86_64. I tried compat-wireless-ath9k-20080916
script, successfully installed the driver and even got wireless indicator to be blue (that never happened before) but my laptop still doesn't connect the network. I'll appreciate for any suggestions.

----------


## sunshin3

The problem has gone after i installed old compat-wireless-ath9k-20080806.tar.gz

----------


## rustyslacker

I've been using 20080907 on my HP dv5z; do the later ones improve the weak signal strength?

----------


## rickbsgu

Ok, MacBook, here - 2.0ghz intel core 2 duo whitebook running ubuntu 64bit 8.04.

Got a kernel upgrade (2.6.24-21-generic) and wireless went away (along with a few other things.)  Got most everything back, but I can't get wireless back.  I've tried installing 20080806 as suggested here, and 20081010.  1010 gives me a wireless config panel, 0806 doesn't give me anything.  Neither connect (WPA Personal)

'uname -rm' -> 2.5.24-21-generic x86_64

Any suggestions appreciated.
rickb

----------


## Charlie708

I tried out the driver with an Atheros AR5BXB72 (AR5008E-3NX), and didn't really like it at all.  I was using MadWifi 0.10.5.6 before, and went back to it.  It isn't cool how the OpenHAL completely overwrites the binary HAL, it tanks my secondary card, an AR5006.

----------


## TroyDowling

> Answering requests, I have created a shell script that will compile the ath9k wireless driver for your kernel. You might be using any official ubuntu kernel (including kubuntu, xubuntu and ubuntu-studio), or a kernel that you compiled from source. This script will generate a custom deb package just for you!
> 
> To use it, just extract the script from the tar.gz attached.
> Then run:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> $ bash compat-wireless-ath9k-20080916.sh
> ...


Ah, sir you are a God among men. Ha, thank you very much for this script. This was a very, very large help for me in getting my card working. It also saved tonnes of time and hassle. Thanks again, I'll be saving this little gem.

----------


## etfloyd

These posts have been very, very helpful.  I have the 0806 version working, sort of.  It works for 802.11bg with WPA2, but not n.  Any attempt to associate to my n-capable AP results in a hard system freeze requiring a power-off.  Also, any attempt to remove (sudo rmmod ath9k) any of the three driver versions results in a hard freeze.  The two later driver versions, 0907 and 0916, don't freeze when associating with an n-capable AP, but they don't associate either, not even if the AP is restricted to only b and g, and not even if security is disabled. The log shows a series of kernel messages repeated over and over (date and sysid redacted):

.. wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1c:f0:fd:fe:5a
.. wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1c:f0:fd:fe:5a
.. wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1c:f0:fd:fe:5a
.. wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1c:f0:fd:fe:5a
.. wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1c:f0:fd:fe:5a
.. wlan0: authentication with AP 00:1c:f0:fd:fe:5a timed out

Also, there is a recent patch to fix an incorrect semaphore that should be added.  See here: 

https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/272156

I inserted a pause (RequestInput "Done patching $BASEDIR [Y/N]?" just before the Compile at the end of the script) and manually applied the patch in the $BASEDIR/drivers/net/wireless/ath9k/core.h source file, search for: "IEEE80211_BAR_CTL_TID_S  2" and change the 2 to 12.  This fixes a hard freeze under some circumstances but not, apparently, the ones listed above.  I also applied the iwl led patch documented elsewhere, but the led doesn't come on. My system info:

Ubuntu Hardy, 64-bit, ASUS C90s, all patches up-to-date.
uname -rm: 2.6.24-21-generic x86_64

Kernel log from ath9k startup (date and sysid redacted):

..ath9k: 0.1
..ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
..PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64
..phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'ath9k_rate_control'
..Registered led device: ath9k-phy0:radio
..Registered led device: ath9k-phy0:assoc
..Registered led device: ath9k-phy0:tx
..Registered led device: ath9k-phy0:rx
..phy0: Atheros 5416: mem=0xffffc20001480000, irq=17
--
E. Floyd

----------


## jwhendy

I don't use Ubuntu, but very much appreciation mooching off of your amazing community and often find solutions to my problems.

I have just gone ahead and compiled kernel 2.6.27.2 for my MacBook 2nd Gen Core 2 Duo with AR5418 wireless chipset.

I have a few questions:
1. Do I have to compile the CONFIG_ATH9K kernel option as a module? I simply built it into the kernel... Therefore, I can't do modprobe ath9k, as it's not a module.

2. I use wicd, have a WEP network, have enabled wlan0 as the wireless interface and wext as the WPA supplicant driver, but cannot seem to connect successfully. I can see networks, and 'connect' to mine but while it locks onto the 'signal' no information is transferred (aka attempting to go to a webpage asks me to check my internet connection).

3. Since I'm using a kernel with ath9k incorporated vs. compiling by incorporating the driver into a vanilla kernel, how to I 'update' the driver? Am I stuck with the driver as it was merged into whatever the current kernel version is?

I'm somewhat of a noob, so I appreciate the help! All of this is very new so it's hard to get a lot of information from forums at this point.

Things are at least functioning and I can see networks, which shows me things are happening, I just can't figure out what I'm missing...

Thanks!
John

----------


## volanin

> I don't use Ubuntu, but very much appreciation mooching off of your amazing community and often find solutions to my problems.


You should! It's great!
 :Smile: 




> I have just gone ahead and compiled kernel 2.6.27.2 for my MacBook 2nd Gen Core 2 Duo with AR5418 wireless chipset.
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 1. Do I have to compile the CONFIG_ATH9K kernel option as a module? I simply built it into the kernel... Therefore, I can't do modprobe ath9k, as it's not a module.


When compiling your own kernel, you can choose to compile ath9k as a
module or built-in. Both options work, and it's more a question of
preference.

If you compile it built-in there is no need to do modprobe.
The ath9k will be automatically used during boot.




> 2. I use wicd, have a WEP network, have enabled wlan0 as the wireless interface and wext as the WPA supplicant driver, but cannot seem to connect successfully. I can see networks, and 'connect' to mine but while it locks onto the 'signal' no information is transferred (aka attempting to go to a webpage asks me to check my internet connection).


Ath9k is still a very new driver, and has some known problems.
These connection problems have been reported in this thread for some
people, and personally I know of no solution to this. Some people try
setting static networks, but the only real solution is to wait until
the driver gets mature.

As an option, you can always install ndiswrapper.




> 3. Since I'm using a kernel with ath9k incorporated vs. compiling by incorporating the driver into a vanilla kernel, how to I 'update' the driver? Am I stuck with the driver as it was merged into whatever the current kernel version is?


Indeed you are stuck.
If you compiled ath9k built-in, you cannot, as far as I know, use a
newer-version module of the same driver. You only option would be
to recompile your kernel, and the ath9k as a module.




> I'm somewhat of a noob, so I appreciate the help! All of this is very new so it's hard to get a lot of information from forums at this point.
> 
> Things are at least functioning and I can see networks, which shows me things are happening, I just can't figure out what I'm missing...
> 
> Thanks!
> John


You're welcome!
 :Smile:

----------


## jwhendy

Thanks for the reply!

I'll try fiddling with some other settings, but the gist of your response seems to be that I might just be experiencing the results of a new/experimental/in-refinement-process driver...

One other question: If I understand correctly, I can get the ath9k driver in two ways:

1. Compile it in a kernel >= 2.6.27.2
2. Download, build and install the compat-wireless package (which includes ath9k) without need for recompile of kernel.

Questions, then:
1. Could I stay more up-to-date on the drivers by NOT compiling the ath9k driver but installing compat-wireless? For example, kernel 2.6.27.2 was released on 10-18, but the latest compat-wireless package was released yesterday (although they look like nightly builds, so who knows what 'real' changes are occurring from one to the other. Does this mean the kernel could be using an older version of the driver compared to what I could download and install myself from the compat-wireless package?

2. Will the compat-wireless package give me all these unnecessary drivers listed on their page (http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download#Drivers)? I really only want ath9k...

adm8211, at76_usb, ath9k (only one I need), ath5k, b43, b43legacy, iwl3945,<snip>...<snip>rtl8180, rtl8187, zd1211rw

I suppose the answer to #1 will affect what I do. If I will have a better chance at a more up-to-date and effective driver by compiling the compat-wireless package, I'll go that route and then proceed to the answer to #2 (aka wanting to get rid of all the unnecessary drivers in that package). If the answer to #1 is that the kernel is just as good as any compat-packaged driver, then I'll just leave things the way they are  :Smile: 

Thanks!
John

P.S. I use Zenwalk and am happy where I am  :Smile:  For your satisfaction, however, I DID successfully turn my wife into a Linux user from Win. Her computer was DOG slow and I kept asking her to let me install Linux but she was very scared about me messing something up, so I waited until she went out of town to visit her parents and did it in a night (after a back-up!) and surprised her upon return. She hasn't looked back! Ubuntu was the only hope I had with respect to giving her something that would be easy, stay out of her way, and be a pleasure for her to use. I'm glad Ubuntu continues to be an incredibly user-friendly distro! She would NOT have converted if there was more than the slightest hassle or difficulty!

----------


## volanin

> 1. Could I stay more up-to-date on the drivers by NOT compiling the ath9k driver but installing compat-wireless? For example, kernel 2.6.27.2 was released on 10-18, but the latest compat-wireless package was released yesterday (although they look like nightly builds, so who knows what 'real' changes are occurring from one to the other. Does this mean the kernel could be using an older version of the driver compared to what I could download and install myself from the compat-wireless package?


The compat-wireless package is a daily snapshot.
It is released everyday, but it does not mean that it changes.
The last version for ath9k, for example, was from September 16th.

Technically, you could indeed stay more up-to-date by following the
compat-wireless releases, but it's a lot more work. Also, since you
are using kernel 2.6.27, you must use compat-wireless, and not
compat-wireless-old, that is the one I use for kernel 2.6.24
in Hardy.

Just compile your kernel with ath9k as a module, and when a new
version comes out in compat-wireless, just compile the package
and replace the original kernel module in /lib/modules.





> 2. Will the compat-wireless package give me all these unnecessary drivers listed on their page (http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download#Drivers)? I really only want ath9k...


Compat-wireless indeed builds all modules, but it's a very fast build.
In the end, just pick the ath9k.ko file and copy it manually
over your old ath9k.ko in /lib/modules.





> P.S. I use Zenwalk and am happy where I am  For your satisfaction, however, I DID successfully turn my wife into a Linux user from Win. Her computer was DOG slow and I kept asking her to let me install Linux but she was very scared about me messing something up, so I waited until she went out of town to visit her parents and did it in a night (after a back-up!) and surprised her upon return. She hasn't looked back! Ubuntu was the only hope I had with respect to giving her something that would be easy, stay out of her way, and be a pleasure for her to use. I'm glad Ubuntu continues to be an incredibly user-friendly distro! She would NOT have converted if there was more than the slightest hassle or difficulty!


 :Smile:

----------


## jwhendy

Thank you much! I'm sold on the module route and appreciate the explanation on how to load a new module.

Where can I find the releases of just ath9k, aka where did you obtain your secret knowledge about the last update in September?

Thanks again - you've been a great help!
John

----------


## volanin

> Where can I find the releases of just ath9k, aka where did you obtain your secret knowledge about the last update in September?


And the big secret is...
I download compat-wireless every day and compare only the ath9k directory tree with the previous day!
There is a script in my computer that does that for me automatically.
If there are changes: updates available!

There is no changelog for compat-wireless, since it is just a snapshot of
the development tree. So if you discover a better way to follow updates,
please tell me!
 :Smile:

----------


## jwhendy

With no changelog, that seems to be the best method I can think of as well! An automatic script is quite the innovation for that method!

Somewhat off-topic, but the thread is tagged with the phrase... do you use the mactel patches and would you say they add significant improvements to the kernel? I'd like to stick with 2.6.27.2 but currently there are no mactel patches for 2.6.27... I tried to apply them and some would apply but then wouldn't compile...

You seem pretty experienced in linux in general and are also a MacBook user, so I figured I'd ask you.

If yes (mactel = very good idea), then I'll fiddle with it some more and see if I can get it to compile.

If no (mactel = negligible improvement), then I'll just carry on my way and never think about them again  :Smile: 


Thanks!
John

----------


## volanin

> Somewhat off-topic, but the thread is tagged with the phrase... do you use the mactel patches and would you say they add significant improvements to the kernel? I'd like to stick with 2.6.27.2 but currently there are no mactel patches for 2.6.27... I tried to apply them and some would apply but then wouldn't compile...


I don't use the mactel patches.
I just use the ubuntu kernel source to compile my kernel, and it's already heavily patched by the kernel-team.

To be honest, I never even tried the mactel patches, but there are a lot
of people in this forum that use them. So, I think it would be a very good
idea to open a new thread and discuss about that. I also would be
interested to know if they work or not!
 :Smile:

----------


## cyberdork33

> I don't use Ubuntu, but very much appreciation mooching off of your amazing community and often find solutions to my problems.


Mooch!  :Wink:  

No, really we are glad to contribute to all Linux users, and they are all welcome here. We just prefer Ubuntu. (I like Gentoo too)

Most of the mactel-patches are in the kernel proper.

I would compile as a module. That way you can easily replace it if you want, and also make sure that the code you want is loaded, and other drivers are not.

----------


## jwhendy

You know... I would appreciate an explanation sometime for a quasi-noob of what separates distro from distro... I like Zenwalk for somewhat of the more do-it-yourself geek factor, speed, and I have (like Ubuntu) read nothing but good things about it  :Smile:  Other than names and package management systems, I have no idea why they are considered different!

-John

----------


## cyberdork33

> Other than names and package management systems, I have no idea why they are considered different!


that is mostly all there is. The difference is really the objective of the distro.

Ubuntu is working toward being the #1 desktop distro that any computer user could use (not just geeks  :Wink:  )

Gentoo tries to be one of the most configurable distro. All about choice and customization. 

Other distros are tailored to be a server or a firewall, etc.

----------


## jwhendy

If anyone read about the potential discussion regarding mactel patches, I have started a new thread to ask others about what the patches do, if they are necessary/helpful, etc.

Visit here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...69#post6003169

-John

----------


## jwhendy

Followup re ath9k. 

I'm successfully able to use my wireless! I received a tip in the Zenwalk forum to try a static IP and disabling encryption. It took me far too long to figure out how to enable a static IP and that wasn't working. In the process of looking for the IP of my router on it's configuration page, I stumbled upon the option to disable security.

I did so and voila! Internet worked. I have NO idea why that hung up the connection. WEP would just NOT work. I changed the router to WPA2 with the exact same password (10 digit key), switched the security setting in wicd to WPA1/2 as well, and now I have internet with my router still secured.

Who would have guessed? Not me! I'm just happy to have internet  :Smile: 

-John

----------


## cyberdork33

This seems to be an issue right now. there are some bug reports in launchpad that encyption + DHCP does not work

EDIT: I ran across this. Might be helpful.
http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11394

----------


## BjBlaster

Hi Guys,

I've managed to compile and install the compat-wireless driver from source in 8.10, but it only works if I run *sudo make load* every time I restart the PC. I changed form madwifi drivers because they didn't resume from suspend properly. It now does that perfectly but I have to start them by hand after a reboot.

Can I get these to run on startup?

Thanks

Bj

----------


## a0u

> I've managed to compile and install the compat-wireless driver from source in 8.10, but it only works if I run *sudo make load* every time I restart the PC. I changed form madwifi drivers because they didn't resume from suspend properly. It now does that perfectly but I have to start them by hand after a reboot.
> 
> Can I get these to run on startup?


You can use an init.d script to do that on bootup: refer to Adding a Startup Script

----------


## mngsailing

Comment deleted.  I found my own way forward.
Thanks for your work.

----------


## dbius

Anybody using ath9k for wifi should take a look to this post and the links inside: here

With these links and steps I was able to use the wifi on that laptop.

----------


## mngsailing

I was Ok with ath9k.   
Then I reinstalled 8.04 in order to repartition.  So I lost it.

How do I find and then 
extract the script from the tar.gz that I got from rapidshare?.

----------


## mngsailing

> I was Ok with ath9k.   
> Then I reinstalled 8.04 in order to repartition.  So I lost it.
> 
> How do I find and then 
> extract the script from the tar.gz that I got from rapidshare?.


Ok Done that.

Still have network unclaimed.   Is there a diagram anywhere of how this Stuff fits together?

----------


## jwhendy

I'm not positive on that answer - I used ath9k, but not via the script/package you mention. Does it build a module or something else? If a module, you should be able to do:


```
modprobe ath9k
```

If you are comfortable, you can recompile your kernel with support for ath9k. That's what I did and it worked perfectly.

Sorry if this wasn't the answer you were looking for... I can't answer exactly since I didnt use your method - just sharing what worked for me. Any kernel > 2.6.27.4 has ath9k support built in.

-John

----------


## guayca

Hi Volanin,
I've got a HP laptop with an Atheros AR928X card. I'm running Ubuntu 8.10. The computer is dropping the WEP dynamic wireless connection every 5 minutes at work and the signal is bad. The guy just beside me at work has got Ubuntu 8.10 running on a PC also but gets 100% signal for the same connection. Are the packages proposed here only working with Macs? 
Thanks a lot!

----------


## jwhendy

Hi guayca,


The ath9k driver is a driver for Atheros based chipsets, not just those in Macbooks. I'd take a look at this PAGE. It contains info on the ath9k driver and listed cards/computer that are known to have [what I assume to be working] chipsets. 
Listed under the HP (AR9280/HB92, 2x2 DB) section:

- HP Pavilion dv5
- Compaq Presario CQ50
- HP G50
- Compaq Presario CQ70
- HP G70
- HP Pavilion dv7

One thing that's helped me isolate the problem in the past is to connect to a non-secure network first, just to test things out. When I first compiled in ath9k support to my kernel, I simply turned off all security via my router config page, then used wicd (I use(d) Zenwalk Linux) to try to connect and iron out any issues on the purely hardware/configuration side. Only then did I turn security (e.g. WEP or WPA) back on and try to connect.

If you can't turn security off on your work router, try it from home or a friend's house. Turn security off. Can you connect to the internet? Can you open a terminal window and do 'ping www.google.com' successfully? Do you have a good signal? If you go to another friend's house, can you duplicate the same results?

These types of questions and experiments start narrowing down the true problem.


Hope that helped!
John

----------


## asuastrophysics

can someone please write a device manager for ubuntu?
every time i upgrade i have to spend 13 hours configuring the wifi...

----------


## asuastrophysics

> Answering requests, I have created a shell script that will compile the ath9k wireless driver for your kernel. You might be using any official ubuntu kernel (including kubuntu, xubuntu and ubuntu-studio), or a kernel that you compiled from source. This script will generate a custom deb package just for you!
> 
> To use it, just extract the script from the tar.gz attached.
> Then run:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> $ bash compat-wireless-ath9k-20080916.sh
> ...


this script has taken my (***slow, but functional) ath9k installation, broken it, and left me with no way to remove it.
my computer completely froze (this is ubuntu, not windows right?)
CTRL ALT F1 didnt work. had to force it off. when i turned it back on, i had no wireless


```
girdy@girdy-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe ath9k
FATAL: Error inserting ath9k (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath9k/ath9k.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

----------


## asuastrophysics

> Do this:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo aptitude remove compat-wireless-ath9k-2.6.24-19-generic
> ```
> 
> And then install the script generated DEB normally.
> There are conflicting files in these two packages, and the previous one is not being automatically removed. Just remove it manually as mentioned above and you are ready to go!


i'm having the exact same problem he's having except i tried what you said 
***Edit: I installed a version for 2/6.28-11-generic
so i did 


```
sudo aptitude remove compat-wireless-ath9k-2.6.28-11-generic
```

and it throws this at me: 


```
root@girdy-laptop:/home/girdy# sudo aptitude remove compat-wireless-ath9k-2.6.28-11-generic
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Reading extended state information      
Initializing package states... Done
Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "compat-wireless-ath9k-2.6.28-11-generic"
Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "compat-wireless-ath9k-2.6.28-11-generic"
No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 27 not upgraded.
Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Reading extended state information       
Initializing package states... Done

root@girdy-laptop:/home/girdy# 2.6.28-11-generic
```

i love it when terminal just denies that things exists, especially when i know otherwise  :Brick wall:  :Brick wall:  :Brick wall:  :Brick wall:  :Brick wall:  :Brick wall: 

now i had no wireless at all. i already installed wireless drivers for 8.04, so i'm pretty experienced with it. 
what is going on here? what does it mean when it says it can't find it?
it's right here under the "included files" tab of the DEB package:

lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath9k/

so does this mean that i dont get an uninstall? what if i just su a nautilus and go into that directory and just delete it? will that solve my problem?

----------


## jwhendy

@asuastrophysics

Hmmm... tough predicament... I used linux for a good while and recently switched to freeBSD, and my knowledge of .deb packages is very limited as I used Zenwalk (Slackware derivative), not Ubuntu. With all of those disclaimers out there, I'd say that the installation of the ath9k deb package did not work correctly. Aptitude is not seeing the package so something didn't go right.

Is there a way to look for it in the GUI to see if your box even recognizes that package as being installed? Maybe you'll see it under a different name and that's the only issue.

This post was around while I was using linux and trying to get wireless on my Macbook 2,1 and my recommendation to ALL people who read this is to ditch this method and simply compile in ath9k to your kernel. It has been around since 2.6.27.4 and we're at (just checked) 2.6.29.2!

Here's some pretty decent instructions. There's others out there too. Anyway, just use this PAGEto enable the right options in your kernel and you're golden. Worked like a charm for me and there was no need to fiddle with these packages and scripts - it's built in!!!


-John

----------


## volanin

Oh!
You shouldn't have used that script!
The driver version included in the script is VERY old!

It was created when Ubuntu first shipped the ath9k drivers.
They were still very new and imature, and the script allowed
people to try the newest version (at the time) without hassle.

Open Synaptics Package Manager.
Click on the STATUS button on the lower left side.
The package should be listed under *Installed (local or obsolete)*.
This should allow you to cleanly remove it and restore the original drivers!

Good Luck!
 :Wink:

----------


## asuastrophysics

> Oh!
> You shouldn't have used that script!
> The driver version included in the script is VERY old!
> 
> It was created when Ubuntu first shipped the ath9k drivers.
> They were still very new and imature, and the script allowed
> people to try the newest version (at the time) without hassle.
> 
> Open Synaptics Package Manager.
> ...


sorry man! forum posts will lead me (the novice) to install some really old s*** sometimes. i forget to check the date on the post, and your guide was the first thing that came up on google  :LOL: 

i got my drivers reconfigured by following the official ubuntu how-to for installing ath9k...probably should've checked that first.

----------


## cyberdork33

> Oh!
> You shouldn't have used that script!
> The driver version included in the script is VERY old!
> 
> It was created when Ubuntu first shipped the ath9k drivers.
> They were still very new and imature, and the script allowed
> people to try the newest version (at the time) without hassle.
> 
> Open Synaptics Package Manager.
> ...


thanks for updating your thread!

----------


## Kiron

Hi Volanin;

Maybe I'm not even a newbie in Linux, but I have been learning these days how to crack a wep encryption with Backtrack 4 (and how to install drivers). I think I have a great tutorial to do this, the problem is that backtrack (running from a dvd image) doesn't detect my wireless card (atheros ar928x). 
I've tried installing the driver with your files, but in the second step the installation ask to me if I want to dowload 'something' from an url to complete the installation. Obviously I can't do that because I'm not connected to internet.
I've been a couploe of days trying to find a solution for this...., but I'm not sure if I'm wasting my time...
Any help will be higly appreciated.

PD: Backtrack detects the wifi of the laptop of my girlfriend..., and all it's ok but at the middle of the process the OS freeze, maybe is a RAM thing (working with 500 Kb of memory, mine is 4 Gb)

From Spain
Regards,
Kiron

----------


## Romu

Dear all,
Does this script help to fix the stability issues of the ath9k driver provided by Ubuntu?

Jaunty doesn't fix these issues at all  :Sad: 

Ubuntu on Macbook Pro 2G is still a pain.

----------


## cyberdork33

> Dear all,
> Does this script help to fix the stability issues of the ath9k driver provided by Ubuntu?
> 
> Jaunty doesn't fix these issues at all 
> 
> Ubuntu on Macbook Pro 2G is still a pain.


no

----------


## Romu

> no


Ok, 1 point for you, my point was only about the wireless connectivity, the rest is pretty beautiful.

But, to me, ath9k is still a pain, unstable, bad performances...

Just an example: with OSX, I can watch HDTV over my ADSL connection. Try this with Ubuntu, impossible, even SDTV is not watchable because (I assume) of the bad wireless.

But, I would be very happy to read a solution does exist. So, I'm looking forward to read some good news Cyberdork33.

----------


## cyberdork33

> Ok, 1 point for you, my point was only about the wireless connectivity, the rest is pretty beautiful.
> 
> But, to me, ath9k is still a pain, unstable, bad performances...
> 
> Just an example: with OSX, I can watch HDTV over my ADSL connection. Try this with Ubuntu, impossible, even SDTV is not watchable because (I assume) of the bad wireless.
> 
> But, I would be very happy to read a solution does exist. So, I'm looking forward to read some good news Cyberdork33.


unfortunately, it is just the state of the driver at the moment. atheros, while they are working with developers to get an open driver made, is still proprietary, closed hardware. It's just going to take some time.

Things were getting much better, then all the bug reports opened up again recently. Something must have changed that made things bad again. 

If you read a few posts back, this script is old, and should not be used anymore.

----------


## killians31

Any new news on this topic? i recently installed ubuntu on my asus g50vm-x1, and am having some strange issues with the wifi card (which happens to be an atheros ar928x).

The network manager seemed to pick up WiFi fine when i am in the live cd, but when i have it installed on my laptop it doesnt want to pick up any wifi! :Confused: 

-Edit-

Sorry, i didn't notice that this thread was for Apple users until after i posted (did a search and this came up)

However, if anyone does know how to get this working for a windows laptop, or can point me in the right direction, i would GREATLY appreciate it!

----------


## shaheru

Hello, I tried since few days to connect to a wireless network without much success on Ubuntu, the way to install wireless network described by Volanin work perfectly by just dowloading the link!!

----------


## roalt

Hi all,

For already two evenings I've tried to get my ASUS C90s laptop with a AR5008 (ath9k) driver working. Problems started when I replaced my wireless router by a linksys wrt610N: My 802.11g connection is very unstable and my 802.11n connection utterly useless.

The router is secured by WPA2.

I'm running Ubuntu Jaunty, kernel 2.8.28-15-generic, 64-bit.

I've even tried to get ndiswrapper working, but I cannot get (64-bit) drivers working. However, I would strongly prefer native linux drivers.

It is true that the ath9k drivers are that unstable? Is there any other way to get my wireless connection working?

Any feedback is welcome!

Roalt

----------


## DevinMcElheran

I have an HP Pavillion Elite 9510f, which has an AR982x in it as well, and I found that the 32bit driver works very good, not quite as good as the windows driver (in windows), but still very usable. Whereas the 64bit is horrible, it connects when it wants to, and only for as long as it wants to, which is usually about fifteen seconds or so, giver or take. So I too am having trouble with it, I thought maybe it'll be in the updates, but I can't  get any of the updates because my only connection is wireless.

----------


## Dezfor

Need your piece of advice.
Is it possible to find somewhere  ath9k dated after April 2009 ?

----------


## Dezfor

Oh... sorry, but it seems to me I found what I searched for:
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ux/+bug/333730
Rely #33

----------


## aaronpeters0401

I have Ubuntu 11.04
And heres the necessary output for lspci
02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
Iv read your your instructions but not managed to get anywhere, Im not to sure what to download or which way to do it.
Would you help me to get my wireless working?
thank you

----------


## Mellonedain

Hi all!

I have the AR928X in my Acer Aspire 5730Z and have this problem on Ubuntu 11.04. Long-time high speed connection break transmissions without disconecting. I try some methods:
- ath9.conf - not-work
- router reconfiguration - not-work
- use wicd instead network-manager and this is it!

Finaly disabled network-manager service and enable wicd permamenty. All works good for me. Meybe you should do it too?

----------

